# Any Hand-Sewing Suggestions?



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

In an effort to relive my faded youth, I have been re-reading my set of Little House on the Prairie books, which I last read *mumblemumble* years ago, as a kid. 

I was struck by just how much and how hard these women and girls worked doing everything by hand - it wasn't till eight books in that Ma got a sewing machine, and at great cost to the family. They all marveled at how it saved them all so much time.

I have been thinking though: in a long-term power-out situation, we're not going to have modern sewing machines. I know I don't have the money to get one anyway, nor an old-fashioned one, nor get solar-powered anything.

I learned to sew a little bit in home ec, but that also was *mumblemumble* years ago. I am starting to learn a little of machine sewing from my mother on her old machine since I didn't do a whole lot of machine sewing all those years ago. I have done a little hand stitching, but nothing too intricate - patching holes, making rag-dolls that sort of thing. Nothing really major.

So to make a short question long - any suggestions for how to improve hand-sewing for fashion? Even baby-steps to start so eventually, with practice things would improve?




Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Sewing is easy, the best way to learn is just to start, especially hand sewing. Don't try to actually "make" something, just get 2 pieces of fabric, some thread, and connect them together. Work on keeping your stiches small and even. Seams are normally 1/4 to 1/2 inches in. Once you get comfortable with the stiches, then try a simple pattern. The only way to learn is to jump in.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am not sure that I fully understand your question. 

I cannot imagine hand stitching other than to do embroidery, which I grew up doing and still do some of. I do some mending, but it is usually on the machine, except for replacing buttons. I don't know how hand sewn clothing stays together. Anything that I have even hand repaired is so weak in comparison to stitching on a sewing machine.

I would suggest that you watch garage sales, Craigslist "Free" and "Arts and Crafts". If you post in "Wanted" you might get one for free and very reasonably. I find that when I set goals for myself, sooner or later I get what I am looking for reasonably.

Also, search for sewing on youtube.

I was tall and so thin most of my life, nothing purchased from any store would fit. When I was a child, the few store bought items I got were folded over and pinned to keep them on me.

As a result, for many, many years, most of my clothes were homemade. My mother had a sewing machine and she sewed for four children, herself and my dad. I grew up with that reality and as an adult, sewed most of my own clothes up until about fairly recently. I inherited my grandmother's treadle sewing machine, and have a few machines that I have gotten for good deals at yard sales.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I hand sew quite a bit, but only quilting projects. I enjoy piecing some of my quilts by hand (yes, even queen size). It really doesn't take that much longer than machine sewing. The trick is being prepared. Have your pieces cut and labeled and then you can take them with you. I also piece in the evenings when I watch television. Some hand piecing tips include taking tack stitches when starting and ending a seam. Use as small of a needle as you can (usually the smaller the needle-the smaller the stitches), as mentioned in this thread, practice to make your stitches uniform, draw a line on the back of the fabric to get a consistent 1/4" seam (you will be able to judge the 1/4" after a while), use good thread and either beeswax or another product to prevent tangles, and be sure to check the back of your stitches as well as the front to make sure that you are going all of the way through each time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I can sew by hand but it is very low on my favorite things to do list.  Your local library for books and YouTube... (be sure check more than a few on YouTube)

I have my Grams treadle sewing machine... no one else wanted it, Silly people. :teehee:

On a side note: I love the little house books!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I find that sewing on a surface (table, or on my knee) speeds things up. You can 'bounce' the needle point back up after pushing it through. It helps to have a leather pad on your leg if you are using your leg, otherwise the needle pricks will get irritating, even though you dont go in enough to draw blood or even make a scratch. Early tailors (pre sewing machine) wore leather aprons to protect their legs. 

Practice the back stitch, where you overlap each stitch back a little bit. It has more 'give' and will not break as easily. Also get in the habit of making a knot every 5-6 stitches, because that way if the seam thread breaks, the hole only gets so big. Use a doubled thread, it is stronger. The only stitches I consider indispensible are the back-stitch for seams, and the blanket stitch for overcasting edges to stop raveling. They handle just about all common sewing problems. Even buttonholes can be handled with a tight blanket stitch.

Dont forget, practice makes perfect. I have 'practiced' enough to sew quite quickly and easily. My only decision when I have to sew something is whether it is a big enough job to get out the machine, or do I want to work by hand, which is neater and stronger.

Kudos to you for wanting to perfect your skill at sewing. Its extremely handy to know how to mend things, and if you go further to learn to make clothing, it is fun to make clothes to your own specifications (I like lots of hidden pockets myself....). In a grid-down situation, I think it would be a very marketable skill. BTW, start now to keep zippers, buttons, snaps, etc. from any clothing you might retire as wearable. You can re-use the fabric itself as patching material, re-cut into new clothing, put pieces together to make a quilt, or (if the fabric is just too worn to re-use) use it as filling for a quilt or quilted article of clothing. I make potholders to practice my quilting, they are handy, and I keep my skills sharp. Besides, potholders with matching aprons make dandy gifts, for men as well as women!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I am not sure that I fully understand your question.
> 
> I cannot imagine hand stitching other than to do embroidery, which I grew up doing and still do some of. I do some mending, but it is usually on the machine, except for replacing buttons. I don't know how hand sewn clothing stays together. Anything that I have even hand repaired is so weak in comparison to stitching on a sewing machine.


Growing up my mom taught me to sew by hand. We'd spend hours in her sewing room- her at the old Kenmore machine and I on the floor with needle and thread. As I got better at it she, and still to this day, said my stitches were neater and more even than the machine stitches.

As an adult, I started sewing costumes for ren faire by hand and even couched my grommets by hand with silk thread. The only reason I even own sewing machines are for speed. Once I started working in film and TV I had deadlines to meet and hand sewing wasn't fast enough.

As for sewing when SHTF I have my Singer 99K with hand crank. Once it gets to the point it can not be repaired or seizes up I'll go back to hand sewing for big projects like quilts and clothing.

Back to the OP, find some hand embroidery patterns and decorate some hankies.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't poke your finger..... All I got


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd start with something small but prepaps useful. Maybe a shoe bag or pot holder.
Small embroidery projects help build patience and skills. Get a good sharp pair of scissors that are never used for anything but fabric! And, photos of your first project please.
Moose


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like to stress the importance of owning a number of thimbles that fit when hand sewing. The ones in my ring size generally fit the best.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

For those who can't do a decent hand stich, It looks to me like most Electric sowing machines could be easily rigged up to be hand cranked, bike powered or what ever else you could think of.....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> For those who can't do a decent hand stich, It looks to me like most Electric sowing machines could be easily rigged up to be hand cranked, bike powered or what ever else you could think of.....


I found a seller on ebay that makes hand cranks that can be attached to your machine and you can still use the electric motor. I have a repro singer hand crank for my machine but I have been thinking of getting one of these custom cranks so I don't have to store a larger screw drive in my sewing repair box.

As a side note to practice even stitching you can mark out quarter inches on a piece of fabric. After a few times through the size and evenness will sink in.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

One would have to want to get good at sewing to do that


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am far from an expert on sewing, especially with things that look pretty, but I can certainly attest to the strength of GOOD hand stitching. Several times I have taken things to professionals to get fixed only to have the stitching come apart again right away, or they made it so rigid the fabric tore. Someone great at stitching did the same repairs by hand (quicker than I would have imagined) and they lasted great. I picked up a few things and have repaired things on my own sense but for me it takes a lot of patience and time to have anything come out looking as good as what others can whip out in minutes. 
Even for us guys some basic hand sewing can be an important skill, especially if you end up miles from "civilization" and need to reattach a pack strap or a million other things that might tear. I carry upholstery thread most of the time because it is very tough but still decent to work with. But being truly skillful at this would be very useful imo.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I found a seller on ebay that makes hand cranks that can be attached to your machine and you can still use the electric motor. I have a repro singer hand crank for my machine but I have been thinking of getting one of these custom cranks so I don't have to store a larger screw drive in my sewing repair box.
> 
> As a side note to practice even stitching you can mark out quarter inches on a piece of fabric. After a few times through the size and evenness will sink in.


Grimm is right and there have been other discussions about this on this forum before. You can also retro fit electrics to fit into treadles. I know that people give away sewing machines, and others sell them so cheaply. Anyone who wants one can have one.

Why go the hand sewing route when machine sewing is much more efficient, better quality, lasts longer, is stronger, and faster? When sewing machines became more common, hand stitching of garment construction stopped being as common. If we were ever to get to a time when we really relied on doing our own home repairs, we would be doing many more things that are basic than we are doing now. We will be working harder than we are now, so why not work smarter?

I am always looking for ways that time and effort can be reduced, post SHTF when power may not be possible or reliable. Grinding wheat with a hand grinder will be easier than pounding it with a rock, but a rock is better than nothing. A treadle machine or a crank machine (used in many third world countries) will be more efficient than hand sewing.

Just curious about why going in a direction that is less efficient, IMO? Another aspect of prepping is learning and developing skill sets. Learning to sew garments from fabric, with or without patterns, is a skill that has gotten less common due to all the inexpensive garments from other parts of the world.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have wondered why the hand-stitching I have had done lasted better than machine. This image is a rather particular application and probably not all that representative of most sewing but it gives an example of two stitches that look identical on the surface while the hand stitching is much stronger. Not only will the piece hold together with one thread cut but the pressure is divided more evenly between the two threads and there are less pressure points on the threads.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Chickensittin said:


> I hand sew ......, but only quilting projects.


Same here, and zipper replacements I do by hand as well.

I imagine quilting is easiest specialized machine:












Grimm said:


> As for sewing when SHTF I have my Singer 99K with hand crank. Once it gets to the point it can not be repaired or seizes up I'll go back to hand sewing for big projects like quilts and clothing.


Keep it lubed and out of the rain and it'll last another 100 years!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I know that people give away sewing machines, and others sell them so cheaply. Anyone who wants one can have one.


I agree. I see REALLY nice machines selling for less than $50 all the time.



weedygarden said:


> I am always looking for ways that time and effort can be reduced, post SHTF when power may not be possible or reliable. Grinding wheat with a hand grinder will be easier than pounding it with a rock, but a rock is better than nothing. A treadle machine or a crank machine (used in many third world countries) will be more efficient than hand sewing.


Agree again 100%, I like hand sewing for some things - - - but better than 90%+ of my sewing needs are met by a sewing machine. There are so many ways to make one "move/operate" that there isn't really any reason to try to make clothes from scratch by hand sewing.

Look for the older machines that have the motor hanging off the back and drive with a rubber belt... There are a ton of ways to make these operate (solar, pedal.... even waterwheel!). Any skilled craftsman can combine one of those machines with a bicycle crank set up for foot power.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Keep it lubed and out of the rain and it'll last another 100 years!


The model I have isn't even 100 years old yet. It was built in the 50s. I have already replaced the motor and a few minor parts. My intent was to have a portable machine that I can use with or without electricity. Right now I am looking for a base for it. I might have to settle for a plastic case/base.

But if anyone is interested I have a 1960s Kenmore that is in great shape. I have the fashion cams for it and it was serviced last year. I used it once after it was serviced. It is a beauty. I hate to part with it but I need to make room in my collection for the featherlite I want...


----------



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I cheated and got a treadle, but that's me. 

One thing that will improve your hand sewing is even stitches, spaced evenly. That's something that hand quilting (sewing the pieces together first) would get you, and you can start as small as you want on that with a pilllow top or wall art or something. Try a 'nine patch' design that's all squares first; you can buy two or three fat quarters at a fabric store or ask on Freecycle if anybody has fabric scraps.


----------



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I don't know how hand sewn clothing stays together. Anything that I have even hand repaired is so weak in comparison to stitching on a sewing machine.


The sewing machine is a relatively recent invention, and we have examples of clothing that dates to hundreds of years ago and older still in good shape. It depends on the stitches and techniques used.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, seeing as I'm seventeen years old and about 75 lbs with no curve to me at all, most clothes for my age group have to have a lot of reconstruction. I don't have a functioning sewing machine either. My tips to you are this: blue jean is like sewing stones together, don't be focused on what's "pretty" because sometimes it's near impossible to make an entire article without making some mistake, and get used to needle jabs.  best of luck.


----------



## Urmomma (Jun 6, 2014)

Every home should have a sewing kit just like we encourage a first aid kit. I have a wedding dress which dates from the 1800s entirely hand sewn. Hand sewing when properly done will last.

A good quality thread, various thimbles, several size scissors, needles of various sizes, pins and a small pincushion would be a good start. Start to collect buttons of various sizes from garage sales, flea markets or old clothes.


I would suggest a visit to your local quilt shop. They can show you how to tie a quilters knot and how to tie off. It's also a good place to pick up precut squares and get started on practicing hand sewing. I always have a hand sewing project going. It's a good use of time during down time and relaxing. It goes faster than you would think and I have several quilts done in this manner. 


Being able to mend a sleeping bag or favorite shirt is a valuable skill and could make you more comfortable when you need it most.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

The Army taught me to hand sew, well my mother showed me how, but in the Army I got to get it down & peel potatoes & crack eggs.


----------



## Urmomma (Jun 6, 2014)

My sister gave me a cute travel sewing kit some years ago. I took it apart today and it contained multiple thread colors on spools smaller than a pencil eraser, safety pins, snaps, needle threader, but no needles. No needle makes it worthless. 

I'm going to throw out the cheap thread and put a medium brown cotton quilters thread on a plastic spool. Plus a couple of good quality needles, a larger safety pin, couple of buttons and a leather thimble. 


I buy Sweet Leaf sugar tables which comes in a small flip top can. It would make the perfect sewing kit. May make up a couple for family.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I made travel sewing kits for my girls baskets last year ... They do come in handy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Our local LooneyBin (Dollar -n- more store) has hand sewing kits. I purchased one for my camping trailer and was so impressed with the quantity of needles, pins, thread (and quality thread!) and such that I went back and purchased several more kits - both for the house and other vehicles.

I have used those kits fairly extensively for little sewing fixes where setting up my full-sized sewing machine wasn't worth the time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> The model I have isn't even 100 years old yet. It was built in the 50s.


What model?

We were just given a Singer 500A (the "Rocketeer") from a family that was moving... I LOVE gifts like that!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> What model?
> 
> We were just given a Singer 500A (the "Rocketeer") from a family that was moving... I LOVE gifts like that!


I have a Singer 99K...










A Singer Touch and Sew...










And an old Kenmore.










I also have a Pfaff serger but that is maybe 20 years old.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I have a Singer 99K...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those sewing machines were built to last, when American manufacturing was about building a great product, and not about built in obsolescence, and more profit.

My mom still has an old Kenmore like the one in the photo, but she bought a modern one, because it has so many more features. I doubt it will last as long...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> Those sewing machines were built to last, when American manufacturing was about building a great product, and not about built in obsolescence, and more profit.
> 
> My mom still has an old Kenmore like the one in the photo, but she bought a modern one, because it has so many more features. I doubt it will last as long...


Modern machine last me about a year or two before they need major repairs/tuning. For the price of the servicing I'd be better off buying a new one!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Modern machine last me about a year or two before they need major repairs/tuning. For the price of the servicing I'd be better off buying a new one!


You seem to be a capable person, could you tune your own machine?
Must be a book or two that will explain how.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> Grimm said:
> 
> 
> > Modern machine last me about a year or two before they need major repairs/tuning. For the price of the servicing I'd be better off buying a new one![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My mom has just been given another Singer for *free*... late 60's vintage, with a pristine flip-up cabinet. It came from the estate of the mother of her friend.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are a couple of websites for locating free manuals for your sewing machines. The second one has parts lists as well as manuals for other products.

http://www.singermachines.co.uk/indstbooks.htm

http://homeappliance.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/singer/singer_sewing_machine_product_list.html


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Just bought DW a 1937 singer sew machine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> Just bought DW a 1937 singer sew machine.


Which one?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

This one.VINTAGE SINGER SEWING MACHINE - 1937 - FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> This one.VINTAGE SINGER SEWING MACHINE - 1937 - FREE SHIPPING!


Take the serial number on the front of the machine and ask Singer (via their website) to tell you the model. They do this for free and it will help to find manuals and parts.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I was trying to up load a photo. :brick wall: 

The Photo had the serial# (AE471353) side of the sewing machine.

As for which one it is & if it is worth the money I paid, I have no ideal.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I was trying to up load a photo. :brick wall:
> 
> The Photo had the serial# (AE471353) side of the sewing machine.
> 
> As for which one it is & if it is worth the money I paid, I have no ideal.


I still recommend contacting Singer to get the model number.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

learn the lock stitch :wave:


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Crabapple, according to this website, you have a Model 15 Singer.

http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing...-numbers/singer-ae-series-serial-numbers.html

You can look at this site to figure out the type of Model 15 that you have:
http://needlebar.org/main/15chart/index.html

Have fun sewing.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> Crabapple, according to this website, you have a Model 15 Singer.
> 
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing...-numbers/singer-ae-series-serial-numbers.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information & links.
I am getting my Fall garlic beds ready for planting & have not check out the links other have posted.


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just had to add, I always get a good chuckle when people ask why on earth I would sew something by hand when I could run it up on the machine in minutes. It wouldn't be polite to point out that having a sewing machine tucked in my EDC is rather cumbersome on the hills between me and the bus stop. Sewing machines are awesome but they do require space and are not especially portable. I see a lot of homeless people who appreciate those small sewing kits. A broken zipper or a hole in my sock is an annoyance for me, but it's much worse for folks who are stuck on the streets or in their car. A good sewing kit with some sturdy 4 inch square patches, maybe one cotton and one denim, will help a homeless person get by, and it's not a bad thing when the crotch seam of your Walmart pants unravels right before a meeting, either


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Rain23 said:


> Just had to add, I always get a good chuckle when people ask why on earth I would sew something by hand when I could run it up on the machine in minutes. It wouldn't be polite to point out that having a sewing machine tucked in my EDC is rather cumbersome on the hills between me and the bus stop. Sewing machines are awesome but they do require space and are not especially portable. I see a lot of homeless people who appreciate those small sewing kits. A broken zipper or a hole in my sock is an annoyance for me, but it's much worse for folks who are stuck on the streets or in their car. A good sewing kit with some sturdy 4 inch square patches, maybe one cotton and one denim, will help a homeless person get by, and it's not a bad thing when the crotch seam of your Walmart pants unravels right before a meeting, either


When I was living out of my Ghia I had this machine for sewing. Since I was trying to maintain a sense of normalcy I figured machine stitching was worth it. I had a job so affording batteries wasn't a problem.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> ... I figured machine stitching was worth it. I had a job so affording batteries wasn't a problem.


That would be SO EASY to make run on solar power.....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That would be SO EASY to make run on solar power.....


But I have a Singer 99K with a hand crank now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> But I have a Singer 99K with a hand crank now.


That sucker would be easy to make run on solar power, too!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That sucker would be easy to make run on solar power, too!!


How...?

I'm curious.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> How...?
> 
> I'm curious.


I'd probably use a 12 volt power window motor from a large car (with big windows) or a windshield wiper motor to turn the shaft where the crank attaches....

But it would still be best to start with a sewing machine that is already belt driven to begin with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I'd probably use a 12 volt power window motor from a large car (with big windows) or a windshield wiper motor to turn the shaft where the crank attaches....
> 
> But it would still be best to start with a sewing machine that is already belt driven to begin with.


My Singer 99K is belt driven. I have a motor for it. I just have a hand crank for emergencies.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I had hoped to get my grandmother's machine. She had it converted to electricity but it still ran by pedal or hand crank. It was such a beauty.

I've sewn by hand all my sewing life until about 5 years ago when my son bought me an electric sewing machine. It actually took almost 2 years before I started using it. I still sew a great deal by hand and actually prefer it. I love the machine and it is a lot faster but it's not the same. 

The strength of machine or hand stitches depend on several things including the thread. I've seen hand sewn garments from the 1700s still intact.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

after a collapse time will either be in great abundance (cold winter months where you want to stay inside and warm) or growing season, when there is none, this time of year a mechanised repair system would really be nice. 

And thread quality is a real concern, where do you get good thread now??


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I second Grimm's hows - on how to make the machine and hand machine solar. Somehow I lost the page it was on and now can't find it but I'm pretty sure it was this thread 


Tirediron, I used to be able to buy good strong 100% cotton thread at a store in Springfield Mo. US called Jo-anns fabrics. Or something close to that. I think they're all over the US

I also got to make a tiny bit of thread from actual cotton, the plant  A woman who makes her own showed me how. I wonder if you can make it from sheep wool


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> after a collapse time will either be in great abundance (cold winter months where you want to stay inside and warm) or growing season, when there is none, this time of year a mechanised repair system would really be nice.
> 
> And thread quality is a real concern, where do you get good thread now??


For my own personal use I stock up on neutral colored silk, 100% cotton and upholstery threads. I also stock lots of plied yarn.

There are lots of fabric shops (not chain stores) that have bargain bins of thread for really cheap. These would be good for trading and barter BUT not for lasting repairs or sewing. The threads break too easy and are not thick. Spend the extra money for good threads.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel said:


> I second Grimm's hows - on how to make the machine and hand machine solar. Somehow I lost the page it was on and now can't find it but I'm pretty sure it was this thread
> 
> Tirediron, I used to be able to buy good strong 100% cotton thread at a store in Springfield Mo. US called Jo-anns fabrics. Or something close to that. I think they're all over the US
> 
> I also got to make a tiny bit of thread from actual cotton, the plant  A woman who makes her own showed me how. I wonder if you can make it from sheep wool


Lace weight wool yarn would be a nice and thick sewing thread.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I also buy and use upholstery thread and heavy coat thread. the coat thread is thicker and stronger but still easier to use on simple cottons.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel said:


> I also buy and use upholstery thread and heavy coat thread. the coat thread is thicker and stronger but still easier to use on simple cottons.


Beeswax will make your thread glide through most fabrics.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Lace weight wool yarn would be a nice and thick sewing thread.


Thanks, I just wrote it down to look for. There's also a very thin sock yarn, too thin for socks in my opinion but might make a good thread. I got a bunch of it awhile back in a trade. Months went by and I coulnd't think of any good use for such thin yarn so I used it for the scarecrow's hair *-*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel said:


> Thanks, I just wrote it down to look for. There's also a very thin sock yarn, too thin for socks in my opinion but might make a good thread. I got a bunch of it awhile back in a trade. Months went by and I coulnd't think of any good use for such thin yarn so I used it for the scarecrow's hair *-*


http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Lace_Weight_Yarn__L30010102.html


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Grimm said:


> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Lace_Weight_Yarn__L30010102.html


wonderful site, thank you!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel said:


> wonderful site, thank you!


I always buy from them. Free shipping for orders over $50. It is easy to add $50 to your cart there! I never order less than that even if it is to add yarn to the stash.

And their wool yarns are soft and warm.
:2thumb:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I've started a patchwork skirt with pieces of fabrics from over the last few years. I've wanted to do it for some time now but wasn't sure how. I want it for summer so I don't want to make a quilt. I've decided just to turn the seams (each one where they meet) over and sew that way. I make and sell skirts but this one is for me. I don't wear a slip at home but do when i go to town etc.. so if the seams are too weird feeling it should still be fine for town. We'll see 

It's going to take a while because I have to pin it all together first. I don't have to do that with the regular skirts, I just iron the seams and go. This one also has varying pieces which i may undo and cut all the same size. It's quite the pain to pieces them together as they are. It is beautiful though, at least all the diferent pieces together  I've taken some pictures and just have to get them on my laptop


----------

